#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Laos Vientiane Morning Market Sao Talad

## dirtydog

Laos Vientiane sao talad morning market is also open in the afternoons, funny name for it I suppose, probably open in the evenings as well, it is on Mahosot Road opposite one of the bus stations, sells the normal crap plus loads of electronic gear, also pirate dvds and that sort of stuff.

It is a pretty big market but the only thing I found of any interest was the jewelry repair stalls, that must be quite a skill.

The outside of the market area.



The sun shade or rain shade is too low for non Asians.



One of the jewelry repair stalls.



Not too crowded in the afternoons  :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

Gold is said to be cheaper there versus Thailand...

False mobile fones for sale there, mostly not worth, to bad quality, just the look is copied but the functions differ greatly

----------


## melvbot

The gold there isnt as good quality as it is here. From what I remember its more like the gold you get in the west, a lot duller.

----------


## Watanaporn

> The gold there isnt as good quality as it is here. From what I remember its more like the gold you get in the west, a lot duller.



You may not even know how much gold in the content.

----------


## dirtydog

Here's a picture of the Morning market from across the road, looks a bit dismal doesn't it.

----------


## beano

This is one of my favorite places in Asia. Great jewelry shops upstairs.

----------


## watterinja

> The gold there isnt as good quality as it is here. From what I remember its more like the gold you get in the west, a lot duller.


I'm not at all sure how you could say this. How would you know that Thai gold is superior to Lao gold?

Did you know that Lao PDR has gold mines? How many has Thailand got?

In Lao PDR, if you showed your purchase certificate & item to the police & could prove the gold was fake - something would get sorted out. Can you say the same about Thailand?

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by melvbot
> 
> 
> The gold there isnt as good quality as it is here. From what I remember its more like the gold you get in the west, a lot duller.
> 
> 
> I'm not at all sure how you could say this. How would you know that Thai gold is superior to Lao gold?


I can say it because Ive bought gold in Thailand, lived in Laos and bought gold there and then compared them. I had it tested back in Thailand when we moved back and it was lower in purity.

----------


## melvbot

> Did you know that Lao PDR has gold mines? How many has Thailand got?


Yes I do know that Laos has goldmines, Thailand has 1 as far as I know.

How many are there in Laos and what bearing does that have on the quality?

----------

